# Happy Birthday Zoey!



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Zoey recently celebrated her 11th birthday. I realize that isn't ancient, but it has been such a huge struggle to keep her healthy and mobile over the past couple of years, and this seems like a big milestone.

This is the first picture I ever took of her. Excuse the red carpet. We got rid of that.









Zoey definitely lives by her own set of rules and always has some sort of comment to make. Probably something not very PC.









She always blazes her own trail, regardless of what the silly humans say.









She's a little silly.









But in the end, still a very sweet girl.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Zoey I so love the old dogs. Sorry she has been a struggle have one of those myself.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a sweetie - and good teeth too!
Happy Birthday Zoey (which means 'life' in Greek).


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a sweet faced girl!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

sozzle said:


> Happy Birthday Zoey (which means 'life' in Greek).


I did not realize that! And yes, her teeth are actually really great. She has always been fed kibble and is now on dehydrated, but she has always had raw bones to chew on. Not sure if that's what has helped or if I've just been lucky but my dogs have always had good teeth. Madison is 7 yrs old and her teeth are literally spotless.


----------

